# Moss Balls Emersed?



## Tom (18 Aug 2011)

Has anyone tried Moss Balls either fully or partially emersed? Do they stay moist? Do they keep their shape?


----------



## Gill (18 Aug 2011)

Tom said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried Moss Balls either fully or partially emersed? Do they stay moist? Do they keep their shape?




Yes, they Keep their shape very well and stay moist.


----------

